# Customer refused my ride! Well, excuuse me!



## hogwylde (Jul 11, 2016)

I went to pick up a rider but she refused my ride. I don't get it! Thoughts?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Harley's suck???


----------



## mnorton (Dec 8, 2015)

Have you seen the Harley *** south park episode lol


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

Some people just can't stop hating on Sportsters. I think they are a great bike for cruising around town though. Just enjoy the ride and be safe. You'll get a babe on the back soon enough!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Maybe they prefer motorcycles?


----------



## hogwylde (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh the haters! Sportsters are the best ever! Mine is 17 y/o and is flawless since the beginning!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

some people just prefer Motorcycles over Harleys... jus sayin!


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Kinda hard to believe that a bike as inadequate as a Sportster costs as much as it does.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

Do you know why they make Harleys loud? They can't make them fast!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I used to have a 1948 Harley-Davidson military bike. It looked like a Chicago Schwinn that lived on doughnuts with a motor on it.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

hogwylde said:


> I went to pick up a rider but she refused my ride. I don't get it! Thoughts?


Her ass was too big to fit on that bike. No worries though, it was probably 0.75 mile ride anyway.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

hogwylde said:


> I went to pick up a rider but she refused my ride. I don't get it! Thoughts?


 You should have offered to ride the pax in a rickshaw instead.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Robertk said:


> Kinda hard to believe that a bike as inadequate as a Sportster costs as much as it does.


I guarantee my sportster is just as fast or faster than any Harley before 2015. Only fools call these bikes inadequate. My bike is 19 years old, and is a rigid long chop that will do 120 on the highway all day long. The sporty is the lightest bike Harley makes, and the 1200 sport motor hauls ass with dual plug heads.


----------



## hogwylde (Jul 11, 2016)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> I guarantee my sportster is just as fast or faster than any Harley before 2015. Only fools call these bikes inadequate. My bike is 19 years old, and is a rigid long chop that will do 120 on the highway all day long. The sporty is the lightest bike Harley makes, and the 1200 sport motor hauls ass with dual plug heads.


Ha! Mine is an 18 y/o rigid mount to0. Solid and dependable.


----------

